# The Elusive Ss Mesh Protank Wick



## ET

ok own up. who's actually successfully done this?  ordered some supplies from skyblue today so i need to know who to bother before my efforts reduce the neighbourhood to a nuclear wasteland

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaping Jakes

I would also like to know, I've tried, and tried and................. and given up!! I've gone back to cotton wicks, much simpler and works awesome.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eviltoy

Me mission at first but oh so good when you get it right. Cotton + mesh on a protank is winning

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

ok eviltoy, what size wrap? kanthal gauge? mesh microns? mesh size? 

my protank will be going on a 3.3V evic head so i think i'll need a lower resistance coil maybe? say something like 1.6 - 1.8 ohms?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy

I use 500 mesh 8 wrap micro coil with 30 gauge. Comes to about 2ohms. Keep the obit hollow enough to slide a some cotton through it. Before you insert the cotton. Carbonise the crap out of the coil and mesh. That way you prevent shorts. I build it like rip trippers on YouTube

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

any pics of this process eviltoy?


----------



## eviltoy

Hmmm huh uh I havent taken pics of the process hey. Gonna see if I have some free time tonight then I will try to take some pics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

oh my hat. and now you can do a micro and a nano coil for the protank. holy canoly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy

Nano and micro is the same thing to me. same concept on is just smaller. I stick to my 2mm bit. If I get some time this weekend I am going to setup some picture tutorials

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

progress so far. killed my repaired evic head again with what i assume was a coil that drew too much current through the wimpy ass little switch. well nothing really blew up so i stuck it on the other evic head and it didn't report a short and coil was slow to start but got a good glow. tank was heating up too much and juice was sizzling so methinks 12 wraps of 30 gauge kanthal over a 2mm drillbit was too much. so i tried 7 wraps next. got nice and hot quick but still didnt really perform as well as a stock coil. my evic runs at a regulated 3.3 volts so i think i need a 1.5 - 1.8 ohm resistance range to get nice loads of extra vapour methinks. since the leads on my borrowed mutimeter are pretty dodge and wont give me a proper resistance reading i'll have to fiddle with them tomorrow in the hope of fixing them first.

unless someone can quickly tell me how many wraps around a 2mm drillbit will give me that kind of resistance? have 28, 30 and 32 kanthal to use. once i get the resistance right i can sort out the ss mesh. so unless the protanks base getting quite warm is indicating some short that my evic isnt detecting, no shorts from my first 2 ss mesh coils. torched the crap outa them i did

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sabrefm1

are you not testing with a multimeter first, i thought my vamo was a cheap mod but it withstands quite a beating especially when doing resistance testing on it, im surprised the evic head dies.

have you tried 30 and 32 on a paper clip with wick, 5-6 wraps?


----------



## Andre

On a 2mm drill bit with 28g my guesstimate will be around 6 to 7 wraps.


----------



## ET

sabrefm1 said:


> are you not testing with a multimeter first, i thought my vamo was a cheap mod but it withstands quite a beating especially when doing resistance testing on it, im surprised the evic head dies.
> 
> have you tried 30 and 32 on a paper clip with wick, 5-6 wraps?


 
borrowed a multimeter, it's leads were totally crap. couldn't get a solid reading, heck i had to make a small battery box and dedicated attachements just to read the voltage properly. cheap k... and the evic head that died is one of the original evic heads that died plenty times before and only has had a low amp switch in there. it's just the little crappy switch i have to replace with a decent one then it will be fine again. the new evic easy head is still rocking and hasn't gone kaboom because it still has it's protection running 

will get a proper ohm meter soon

Reactions: Like 2


----------

